# Cambara or trex for a deck?



## jaymotor (May 24, 2008)

Hi, new to this forum. I'm an auto tech. Real good with cars, so - so with wood. Just wanted some advice. Building a deck outside. Going to use #2 pressure treated wood for the frame. Was originally going to use trex on the floor boards, but saw cambara wood at the lumber yard which is cheaper $15 for a 1x4x12 and really liked the looks. Not sure about the durability? Anyone out there used this wood on a deck? I was going to use the trademark select railings- seems like a nice quality product- a lot better than the crap they sell at home depot. Any advise would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Boardman (Sep 9, 2007)

The name's a new one on me - haven't ever seen it on a forum. But wood can have several different names, some pretty obscure.

I found this info on one site:
_________________

*Natural Durability:* Total and uniform absorbtion of pressure treatment, low resistance to rot, prone to termite attack, and good durability against fungus and dry wood insects. 
*Recommended Uses:* Doors and windows. Door frames. Millwork. Mouldings. Paneling. Cabinetry. Spiral staircases.
Furniture. Boxes. Turnings.
*Species with similar properties:*
Similar USA species: Black Cherry, Bigleaf Maple (soft maple), White Oak, American Elm Similar tropical species: Malaysian and Indonesian Lauan, Laurel, Parana Pine, Spanish Cedar.
___________

Now this isn't always a hard science, but one species they call similar is Lauan, a fake named mahogany that I'd never use on a deck. Notice the recommended uses don't include decks. 

If you're looking for a low maintenance deck surface, this don't sound like it.

It's tough for a woodworker to say use Trex, but if that the other choice, go with it. Ipe is becoming a popular deck wood, but it's like mild steel and a complete pain to work with. Looks pretty though.


----------



## crafter1956 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Cambara*

Tha cambara also sounds pretty good. 

http://www.coastalforestproducts.com/products/cambara/cambara.htm


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

Jaymotor,

Choice of deck materials are influenced by local climate. Where are you located and how much rainfall do you get?

I have not worked with Trex and don't know if it lives up to its promises. But I like the fact that it's made of recycled wood and plastic grocery bags. Costs?

This link posted earlier about Cambara shows, while pretty, it seems to to lack rot resistance compared to redwood and (western?) red cedar.

If Trex is not desirable I would go with a locally-grown specie that is better than Cambara for decks. (I'm fond of black locust.) Any precieved temporary savings on imported wood will show up later on everyone's local gas pump and in lost jobs in the local wood industry.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

dirtclod said:


> Any precieved temporary savings on imported wood will show up later on everyone's local gas pump and in lost jobs in the local wood industry.


Here is something I read not long ago concerning our trade deficit (I was researching oil and other things, but got side tracked on wood products and learned alot)

*"International Trade* 
Unquestionably the most sweeping and significant development affecting the forest products industry since our last report has been the growth of international trade. Imports and exports now amount to nearly one-third of world forest products production. Demand growth and new capacity in developing countries have created a boom in international shipments of everything from sawlogs to recovered fiber, market pulp, printing-writing paper, lumber, composite panels and containerboard. 

The industry’s globalization has had a major impact on U.S. producers. Since 1998, imports’ share of U.S. paper and paperboard consumption has risen steadily from 16% to 21%. Imports of pulp, paper and paperboard have gone up 23% while exports have fallen 12%. Imports of wood products have gone up 60% in the last decade and 23% in the past five years alone. Overall, the U.S. is now running a $15 billion trade deficit in pulp, paper, paperboard and wood products, a 60% change for the worse in just five years. 
Unfortunately, this surge in imports and decline in exports came at a time of weak domestic demand. The combination resulted in a wrenching contraction of the U.S. industry. Widespread mill closures
have led to a 24% reduction in pulp and paper industry employment and a 15% reduction in lumber and wood products employment. 
Traditionally, our industry’s international trade policy objective has been the expansion of overseas market access for our products through the elimination of tariff and non-tariff barriers. But in today’s global marketplace, bringing down tariffs is not enough. The U.S. is losing the fight for world markets, in many cases because the opponents are not playing by the same rules. We often find ourselves competing in our own markets with subsidized products, products from countries where exchange rates are not market-based, and products from countries whose governments do not enforce reasonable protection of the environment."


I not making any socio/economic statement, just throwing something out there to read if one is interested.


----------



## jaymotor (May 24, 2008)

Thanks for the input. I live in the northeast, the deck is to remain uncovered. Snow will sit on it during the winter months. The wood comes prefinished all sides. The deck is going to be 12' x 20'. I was going to use single 12' sections leaving a .25' gap between the boards for swelling/water drain. I guess the wood is a mahogany copy, coming from Brazil. The yearly maintanance on the cambara wood does not bother me, just don't want to make a bad decision. Thanks again.


----------



## Jim Finn (May 13, 2008)

I built a deck of Trex when I lived in California and liked working with it. NO knots to work around. I do not know how it has lasted. I moved out of state.


----------



## mlightfoot (May 13, 2008)

I built 3 decks on one house about 3 years ago using Trex. They look the same now as they did then. I know they have had nothing done to them as they are one a large 2 unit rental home. I have no knowledge of Cambara. I built my deck out of Massaranduba. It is also know as Brazillian Redwood. The price was about 1/3 less expensive than the Trex. I love how it looks. However, it looks much better after a good sanding and then is treated with an oil finish. I've treated it 3 times in 1 1/2 years. If you want low to no maintenance, go with the Trex. However, if you want it too look awesome and do not mind the maintenance to keep the look, then choose a wood.


----------



## goingenoan (May 24, 2008)

I live out in the west (Nevada) and have installed a few Trex decks for customers around my area. It is relatively easy to work with (you can even route the edges) and not having to deal with knots is a plus. I have noticed that Trex will fade out here in the desert sun after a few years and a lot of people complain about it.:thumbdown: And it really sucks when someone decides to add on and the new Trex doesn't match the old decking! A spokesman for Trex recently told the contractor I work for that their new stuff doesn't fade.... we'll see.:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Davet (Nov 16, 2007)

You will need good ventilation with Cambera and is moderately good resisting termites.

Take a look at this site:

http://ths.gardenweb.com/forums/load/porch/msg121430585140.html


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Every one I know that has built a deck with boards, even with gaps between them, has ended up with the boards or the supporting framework under it rotting out eventually. I have rebuilt decks with plywood, and covered it with paint on Spantex, and that turned out to require a redo every other year. The last time I rebuilt the deck I covered it with the fabric roll out/glue down deck covering, and that held up the best.
However you construct your deck be prepared for high maintenance. The house I live in now has a concrete patio, and that works fine for me. We just got through pressure washing it to remove the accumulated grime.

Gerry


----------

